# Partial Edge Control cases



## Edward (Jan 7, 2010)

Had to use music because my web-cam sound was all static.







description said:


> Just a few (Only with the CE pair already made.) If I missed some crucial ones, TELL ME.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2010)

Learn full OLL instead of wasting time doing partial edge control.

But, still, a very bad video. Bad image quality, it's too dark, bad content structure.


----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Learn full OLL instead of wasting time doing partial edge control.
> 
> *But, still, a very bad video. Bad image quality, it's too dark, bad content structure*.


Thanks for the feedback. I didn't think it was that bad, but ill take all this into account next time.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 7, 2010)

My opinion:

1. Make a tutorial video if you are a master of the topic. (Here, by being master i mean on the edge control, not 3x3x3 speedsolve.) I know it doesn't say it's a tutorial but i guess you meant it to be one.

2. This video is bad, because: For beginners it's impossible to follow. You didn't write any algorithms, any explanation. For advanced cubers, these cases are obvious.

3. If you don't want the others to call you a post-whore, stop opening threads like this. Open a thread when it's needed, post a comment, when it has a valuable meaning. 

I hope you take these advices, it would be better for you, i guess. (And for us too.)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 7, 2010)

What Olivér said. 




aronpm said:


> Learn full OLL instead of wasting time doing partial edge control.



Edge control is used for getting faster OLL cases. Most of the OLL cases where all edges are oriented are faster than the ones with only 2 edges oriented.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> My opinion:
> 
> 1. Make a tutorial video if you are a master of the topic. (Here, by being master i mean on the edge control, not 3x3x3 speedsolve.) I know it doesn't say it's a tutorial but i guess you meant it to be one.
> 
> ...



pretty much everything needed  i think we should just forget this thread


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I use edge control so that I almost never get a dot OLL. I hate dots


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I use edge control so that I almost never get a dot OLL. I hate dots



They're all well easy cases!!


----------



## Zava (Jan 7, 2010)

if you don't know normal algs for the cases in the video (except for R'FRF' which is good of course, and that RU'R'U'R'FRF' is OK if you want to get a COLL) , why do you make a video of them? this kind of edge control (orienting edge by edge with this idea:RU'R' y L'UL) is lame, you could at least use things like FRUR'F' or R2B'R'BR'..


----------



## Zubon (Jan 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > I use edge control so that I almost never get a dot OLL. I hate dots
> ...




I agree. I don't understand partial edge control unless you are trying to increase your chances of an OLL skip.

If you know full OLL, the dot cases are not any harder or longer than most of the other cases. They are also very easy to recognize. 

If you can use partial edge control to double or triple you chances of a skip, then I think it is very useful.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I agree. I don't understand partial edge control unless you are trying to increase your chances of an OLL skip.
> 
> If you know full OLL, the dot cases are not any harder or longer than most of the other cases. They are also very easy to recognize.
> 
> If you can use partial edge control to double or triple you chances of a skip, then I think it is very useful.


What do you mean you don't understand partial edge control unless you're trying to get a skip?

I still hate dot OLLs. And single Headlights OLL 

Anyway, this video is private now? How are we supposed to watch then.


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I don't understand partial edge control unless you are trying to increase your chances of an OLL skip.
> ...


Apparently I have failed. I am remaking this video, using the criticisms to my advantage.

Un-privated for a limited time.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> What do you mean you don't understand partial edge control unless you're trying to get a skip?
> 
> I still hate dot OLLs. And single Headlights OLL
> 
> Anyway, this video is private now? How are we supposed to watch then.




I mean that I don't understand why people use partial edge control (using more moves and more thinking time) if they just want to avoid a 'dot' OLL.
If you know full OLL, the dot OLL is not any more difficult than most other OLLs.

However, if they are an advanced cuber and can see an OLL skip coming, in that case I think it would be worthwhile.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jan 8, 2010)

Edge-oriented cases are generally quite easy though there are some non-edge-oriented cases that are also as easy so I will not do something special to get edge-oriented cases yet.

Some people use it to get COLL cases which lead to easy PLL cases but again I don't feel the edge PLL cases relatively easy enough vs other PLL cases for me to do 2 extra things (edge control + COLL) to get there yet.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean you don't understand partial edge control unless you're trying to get a skip?
> ...


For me dot OLLs are annoying and ugly  And I didn't learn very finger trick friendly algs for them. And I rarely ever use more moves to set up an easier OLL case. ANNNNDDD  once you do it a lot like me, it becomes second nature, I don't spend any time thinking "okay im going to do this and this to avoid that dot". I've gotten my fair share of OLL skips from this too


----------

